# thankyou



## annlouise (Jul 29, 2012)

I just wanted to say thank-you for this forum... The advice given on here has twice saved my birds lives... Firstly when one went brood, reading others stories on here helped me identify this and also made me make sure she ate every day, and most recently one of my older girls started acting strange,and that there was a green tinge to her poop. after reading through the health threads I realised she wasn't eating, I've switched her from pellets to mash and she has perked up no end.... So a big thank-you for creating this forum and to all u chicken lovers that post x


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

We are all so glad we could help your chickies. We all love our chickens and support our chicken friends.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

That's great news !! We are glad you're here, and that's what it's all about.. Helpin one another..


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Makes us very happy to get feedback like this


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

There is so little out there in the real world on chicken raising beyond the basics. Most local vets are "pets only" meaning cats and dogs, if you have a local vet you can go to you are better than most of us!! The average response you will get is "it's just a chicken, what does it matter?" We who love our girls and guys know better than that.

It helps to talk to other chicken people to learn. I didn't have that when I got started, and I have been through thick and thin with my birds. I hope to help others with the knowledge and personal experiences I have had in 10 years!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

As a vet working for myself in my own business, I used to see chickens, ducks, raptors, wildlife. My staff would "tolerate" that about me. At other practices where I would work inevitably some receptionist would make a joke about "someone calling about a chicken and telling them - we don't see chickens!" And I would say, I see chickens. I love chickens. And then they would do the eye roll and the owner would tell them to keep turning people away. I would love to put together a "chicken homeopathy kit" of remedies and commonly treated illnesses but I am reluctant because so many people are brain washed into antibiotics and vaccines. So I've seen the other side of that. They don't even talk about chickens in vet school. They talk about parrots and you learn to read radiographs of parrots but there is little or no information given. You get what you need to pass board exams (fowl chorizo, avian pox, Newcastle disease) and that's it. That needs to change with all the back yard chickens.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm lucky. We have a vet at our clinic who has her own chickens and she is happy to advise.


----------

